# Dyslexia strikes GW



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Now i'm Dyslexic and i know this is petty, BUT!

If GW can't get it right, what chance do i have?


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...159&prodId=prod1050155&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL is that even dyslexia or just not knowing how to spell check?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

At least they're *try*ing though..

Tryanids, not as effective as Tyranids but they have a go!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

im pretty sure its just a spelling mistake, i make them all the time


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Carlsberg don't make fuck up's! They leave that to GW!

Yes come on down kids and Try-a-nid! Mmmmmm tasty!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cooldudeskillz said:


> im pretty sure its just a spelling mistake, i make them all the time


yes, but its a spelling mistake by a giant...no large....no average....no small sized company being viewed by millions......no thousands.....no dozens......no 2 blokes in Hampshire


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what GW is up to, but I certainly don't want to try a nid. Ever. Unless it tastes good, then, well...you know. Why not? But a model distributing company shouldn't start selling food.

*Chews on a Tyranid model.* Nope.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Good for a laugh.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL I just saw that.... They also mispelled Termagaunt... wow. Two words, two fuck ups.... WAY TO GO GW.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Good thing they didn't spell it wrong on the front of the codex.

I wonder what GW will do next....


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> LOL I just saw that.... They also mispelled Termagaunt... wow. Two words, two fuck ups.... WAY TO GO GW.


that was actually the first mistake I noticed. I didn't bother to look at the Tyranid spelling mistake.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah that is what I saw as well was the mispelled Termagaunt (they actually mispelled it twice). I did not see the other until it was pointed out.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't worry guys, you aren't alone, I'm in the same boat :grin:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

*Warning Science Content* Did you know that your brain glosses over misspelled words because it processes the word as a whole and can interpret the word even if it is misspelled?

Wow, you guys made me facepalm with those jokes...but I still laughed.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Try a Nid! They taste like lead chicken!

Good find!
-Dirge


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Obviously the work experience kid found himself running the place with all the cut backs at GW!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Try a nid! Now available in Original, Sweet and Sour, and after getting in range of my unit of Burna Boyz this weekend, BBQ and Extra Crispy!

I betcha nids taste like chicken.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> At least they're *try*ing though..
> 
> Tryanids, not as effective as Tyranids but they have a go!


:laugh: briliant! :laugh:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, they should have used firefox!


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

GW in general -- and Black Library publications in particular -- have woefully bad copy-editing/proofing. As someone who used to write for a living, it's like fingernails on a blackboard. They make horrendous errors -- even on book covers!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I think Termagant is the correct spelling of these critters. It's how it was spelled in the 3rd ed Codex I think. Also termagant is a real english word, which is probably how these creatures got their name. Then came hormagaunts, which just sounds dumb if you pronounce it hormagant.

Tryanid is just plain wrong though.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

They are Termaguants. They are a special type of guant.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hahaha how did I miss this in the first place! great find :biggrin:

But seriously, they should have some spelling program to make the checks for them, thats simply beyond bad:ireful2:


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

yes, they really are called termagants.


=quarrelsome, scolding woman, or Shrew.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are not the only tyranid creature to have a name from a bad woman. Harridan is another.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Recent codex has all of them spelled termagant. Yes it confused the shit out of me, when all the others are gaunts, and yes GW are fools.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> GW in general -- and Black Library publications in particular -- have woefully bad copy-editing/proofing. As someone who used to write for a living, it's like fingernails on a blackboard. They make horrendous errors -- even on book covers!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tau2007


Thank god I wasn't the only one who noticed that. Now I know some of the 'misspelled' words are because I live in the US, like 'color' and colour'. But there are still a ton of misspelled words or word(s) missing from a sentence.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Having checked in the Nid Dex under the "Gaunt" entry I found two other termagant there in the small fluff text above their stats. Since there actually is a word called Termagant in English its maybe not very hard to miss it when you write stuff. Normal spelling controll will give you correct for it. 
Or maybe they want Termagants to be vicious female Tyranids:laugh:

Tryanids is no matter how you view it wrong wrong and dead wrong though:shok:


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

That is a big mistake,even i would not make that mistake:biggrin: and that says a lot


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sure they're always making litereary mistakes. Look under the vanguard fluff section of the SM codex. They're called sternguard about 3 times in it.... with a big VANGUARD heading over it too.....


----------



## workmance (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow...just wow...that's all I can say.


Try-a-nid...wow...


----------

